# Chris Knott OCTOBER 2014 Prize Draw



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chris Knott OCTOBER 2014 Prize Draw*

In a couple of days we'll be finding out who won the *Chris Knott September Prize Draw* but I wanted to let you know in good time about the prize for the October draw.

*Our rates for club/forum members are very competitive* but we obviously need you to call us so you can find out how much we could save you. So, til the end of the year, we are offering a monthly prize draw to encourage you to *call us for a quote when your renewal falls due*.

For October there will be 2 prizes awarded, so you have double the chance of winning!!

Just get a quote during October 2014 for a car we don't yet insure and we'll automatically enter you for the draw where you could *WIN one of 2x Black & Decker PAV1205 Pivot Car Dustbusters*.

There will be different prizes again for November and for December.

For your free, no-obligation quote please call us on *0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477*.

************************
*An abundance of Chris Knott CAR Insurance Testimonials in the last few days:*

_"Got a very good deal on my insurance and excellent service too... Thanks guys & gals!"_ *evom3z4, Z4 forum*

_"Been with my insurer since time began. All of a sudden, it was time for me to 'worry dear' - Mountuning my ST suddenly caused issues for them - had to explain e.v.e.r.y. word - 'No, it's an ABI code, not an API code - and no the code doesn't increase performance itself, it's.....' Spoke to Rebecca at Chris Knott - polite, knowledgable, professional. 5 minute call, fully insured, nice amount of money saved too - STOC membership back quite a few times over. Chris Knott - money saved, no crawling over broken glass required. Nice one, thank you."_ *340bhp, FiestaSTOC.com*

_"Pleasing to speak to a fellow human being at Chris Knott. Tesco renewal invite at £250 prompted a wee check with the meercats with a range generally well below this. Phoned Tesco to ask if they could do anything but sadly & unfortunately no. After reading the Forum comments tried Chris Knott who came up with quote around £185 all in with £100 XS so have made the switch."_ *kingfisher4, Dacia Forum*

_"So much easier to deal with, I even took out a multicar policy. everything is set out and clear as day with a very polite team on the phone."_ *STGeege, Fiesta STOC*

_"Just purchased a policy from Chris Knott - spoke to a gent named Paul Channer - was absolutely down to earth, straight forward and quoted me HAPPY.. He catered for my needs and was very understanding and helpful. Would defo recommend to all !! Once again Thank you."_ *Harry-vr6, the-corrado.net*

_"Wifey bought herself a nice 2.0 Mk IV Mondeo estate today & the quote from Chris Knott beat the comparison sites again, just like they've done for me the last 2 years running. £135 cheaper than her current insurer & cheaper than the cheapest deal on Go Compare, with a better level of cover. The staff even stayed late to call me back so I could get temporary insurance to pick the car up tonight - otherwise we would have had to delay picking the car up. Can't believe how good they are!"_ *Brycie, VWAudiForum*

_"After literally going grey looking at the premiums, I gave Chris Knott a call. Martin was excellent and managed to undercut my lowest quote by a shed load! Saved me £170 A MONTH on my renewal."_ *Fletch26, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"Used Chris Knott Ins today - so nice to talk to someone who knows what they are saying inside out and saved me money."_ *hawkster, Hyundai Coupe Owners Club*

_"I am really pleased I joined the FMOC site now because I got a fantastic motor insurance quote from you so went ahead and insured my mondeo ghia tdci with you. Thanks Guys and Dolls. I would recommend CK insurance to all my friends and family anytime."_ *Kevin1964, Ford Mondeo Owners Club*

_"CK managed to get my premium down by almost £250, with the same T&C as my last policy today. Really pleased and excellent customer service. "_ *Wildfire, Z4 Forum*

_"Another satisfied customer! Thanks chris knott!"_ *ryu_crx, Honda CRX-UK*

_"Well, Chris Knott have done it. Smashed my renewal quote of £959 by £529. Top job. I shall be returning when the wife's insurance is due."_ *Shaun Perkes, Facebook*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: OCTOBER PRIZE DRAW*

Hi,

Thanks if you asked us for a car insurance quote last month as part of our monthly Prize Draw.

We're pleased to announce the winner of Chris Knott's September Prize Draw as Mr Oluseyi Opasanya from London. He won a Karcher Car Pressure Washer and all he did was call us for a quote!

*OCTOBER'S PRIZE*
You too could WIN a prize in October's draw just for getting a quote from CHRIS KNOTT CAR INSURANCE. There are *2x Black & Decker Car Dustbusters* up for grabs so you have DOUBLE the chance of winning this month.

*Just pick up the phone and ask us for a car quote and we'll automatically enter you for the draw, whether you end up purchasing the cover or not.*

Of course, we'd expect to be able to beat your best alternative quote - which we do for *40%* of callers (this is high for the industry). So, if your renewal is due soon, please give us a call.

There's a different prize every month to the end of the year.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 or 01424 200477* (please mention this forum when you call, to get the full benefit of club/forum membership).

best,
Nick

****************************
*TESTIMONIALS*
More recent feedback about Chris Knott Car Insurance:

_"Renewed car insurance via @Chris_Knott_Ins great customer services and beating all prices again!"_ *seekay8, Twitter*

_"Awesome, and while I'm here, I'll say thank you for the quote!! Beat all of the competition hands down, very helpful and friendly, as much as a pleasure as it can be buying insurance. Thank you."_ *Kj82, FocusOwners.com*

_"Thanks to Kim and Ian, great service and the best price I could find for ST8 postcode / East Cheshire & Staffordshire. £250 for fully comp with free legal and £200 excess."_ *Mr Two, MR2 Roadster Owners Club*

_"Finally got insurance sorted, £300 a reasonable price I think, thanks to @Chris_Knott_Ins."_ *Meirion Rhys, Twitter*

****************************


----------

